# drawer slide router



## jasonmarkham (Jan 30, 2009)

i am looking to build a router cnc using drawer slides, anyone has tips on how to modify these drawer slides to travel in both directions


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings Jason and welcome to the forum. Someone should be along to help you, for my part, I am just finding the on/off switch for my router!!


----------



## reuelt (Dec 29, 2008)

jasonmarkham said:


> i am looking to build a router cnc using drawer slides, anyone has tips on how to modify these drawer slides to travel in both directions


You may have to take out the moving piece via the "stopped end" and shorten it. Bend the little stopper at the "stopped end". I thought of using drawer slides before but you may have to mount it under the table or cover it somehow to prevent wood dust/cuttings getting in and jamming the motion.

It may be simpler to use larger V or U bearings on top of a Stainless Steel round rod. in that case, the dust will just fall away.

I would advise you to also to CNCZONE forum for other ideas.

Reuel


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the forums Jason.


----------



## jasonmarkham (Jan 30, 2009)

hi thanks for your replies, i took in consideration those issues, i even looked at cnczone. i constructed the stepper motor electronics based around the linistepper, i fitted everything in an old atx case , i then modified the psu to cater for the bob breakoutbox added an extra supply and a relay driver to drive the dremmel tool all in the psu box. will post some pictures. , i even loaded the atx psu with a 10r resistor and cooled the resistor with a cpu fan .. all looking good. as regards the cnc i was looking at the millford instruments design, the drawer slides are under the table , but i was opting to install them in sides .

will have to test the setup, i would like to use the cnc to cut balsa parts for boat building and pcb prototypes.


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Welcome!


----------

